# I can't believe this :( - Torn ear :(



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If my day gets any better I think I am going to scream! :angry: :shrug: 

So we decided to tattoo and tag ears this evening. 6 kids. 4 that needed tattoo...

Everything went great, until we got to the last one. 

First the last number on the right ear didn't take for some reason, so I redid it. And then........... my son let go when I was tagging, and my daughter didn't have a tight grip and when she jumped...she tore her ear!!!! :shocked: 

I am soooo beside myself right now....I told both of my kids to be serious and to HOLD HER. After doing the others you'd think they would know they HAVE TO HOLD THEM STILL...

My son's 4-H doeling  

It's not tore all the way to the end but it's tore pretty bad. I used flour to help stop the bleeding, put a piece of absorbant pad on each side and wrapped it with duct tape. She's doing fine...She did eat grain...

Any ideas on how I should help it heal? Any way to keep it from having a big hole? I was thinking if I retape it and keep the torn edges pieced together they would heal closed? I can use popcicle sticks or cardboard and tape it closed. I'm guessing that would work?

Would she stand a chance still being a 4-H doeling? Or would this count against her? We've been working so hard with the 4-H doelings... I can not believe this has happened  We have another doe my son might be able to use if we can get her going...but she's not been co operative on the leash at all and so that's why we opted to use this one...

Crushed might be the right word for me tonight...Poor poor baby 

Edited to add....that on top of this, thanks to all the rain, One of my does and my buck are walking sore because of hoof scald...plus I am watching other feet closly as well....just seems I can't win lately


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I can't believe this *

awe Im sorry

I dont know if it will count against her in the 4H ring or not. You can tell them what happened that it was due to injury and not genetic


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I can't believe this *

Is the the whole flap of skin on the ear still there...can it be put together..if you catch it early enough and if it is a clean tear....a vet can stitch it back together and it will look better...when healed... If she is a show animal it may save face....just an idea...

It is hard to say... with not seeing the injury on how to mend and heal it...if a vet doesn't fix it....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I can't believe this *

Thanks Stacey and Pam. We don't have a goat vet right now  I am going to have my husband look at it in the morning. If we can't get a vet out to stitch it, I wonder if we could get something like liquid bandage on it? We had a hard time finding a vet that will do a vet certificate for them...and he specializes in cats/dogs....

It looks like a clean tear, straight down, but not all the way to the end of the ear, I would have to look at it, but I think it stops about an inch above the tip of the ear.

I hope my son learned a serious lesson tonight about maintaining his responsability....I'm not really upset with him, but after all I've had to do to get things, and try to help them going...I feel like we've lost a lot...and totally depressing.

As long as she will be okay, and won't look so bad, that's what matters the most.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: I can't believe this *

With a tear like that you can do your own stitches to hold the ear pieces together while it heals. Liquid bandage isn't going to do it for you.

You could try steri strips, you can get them at any pharmacy. They act like stitches by holding wounds closed. You would probably have to put them on both sides of her ear.

As long as the wound is kept clean and it doesn't get infected it should heal fine.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I can't believe this *

Thanks so much Ashley, I will go to the pharmacy first thing in the morning. Now that I have had some time to think on it, instinct is telling me she is going to be fine, faith is telling me the same.... My cell is charging and I'll call my husband, he might be able to borrow something from work that might do as well.

We have to do the state tagging on the 14th in order to do any kind of district shows this summer/fall....so now we'll have to debate...my kids want to do the district shows for 4-H kids, not just our county show. They would have to tag her other ear... so I'm thinking if I take her scrapie tag with me and explain that once her ear heals we can tag it...then they will go ahead and let us get the tag in. 
We had a doe we bought last year that was tagged right before we brought her home, and it got infected. She had a huge hole and I had to cut the tag out. It healed very fast, and has a tiny little scar.......fingers crossed for this little gal.

like Stacey said, hopefully they won't count an injury against her.... It's on the ear so it's not affecting her body.

Fingers crossed for both my kids...because this was supposed to be the easy part! At least as long as the tattoo's worked! I put a lot of ink into them <black ink that you roll on>.

Clipping is the challenge....that was supposed to be the part I worried about....not this  We adore this girl, she's beautiful and has a beautiful personality that we adore....we will get through this


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Stacey and Pam. We don't have a goat vet right now  I am going to have my husband look at it in the morning. If we can't get a vet out to stitch it, I wonder if we could get something like liquid bandage on it? We had a hard time finding a vet that will do a vet certificate for them...and he specializes in cats/dogs....
> 
> It looks like a clean tear, straight down, but not all the way to the end of the ear, I would have to look at it, but I think it stops about an inch above the tip of the ear.
> 
> ...


 You are very welcome... :thumb:

steri strips...I am not sure that they will hold to the hair though... never tried them on a goat... like Ashley said liquid bandage won't work....

Any dog or cat vet can stitch up an animal...but ...they must be careful ...if they have to put them under for the procedure.......

Make sure... she has her tetanus shot or has had her CD& t vaccine lately.... 
If you fear infection... you can start her on PenG...
Good luck and praying for her to heal well..... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! I appreciate it! We're going to see if we can treat it ourselves, but if it looks like it isn't getting better, we'll call on the vet. I just don't want my baby put under and taking a risk of losing her that way...I'd rather her have a noticable scar than risk her life....if that makes sense. I have heard more bad than good it seems when putting them under. 
We'll get her the cd/t tomorrow as well. Think I should put triple antibiotic ointment on it for a day or two? Or just clean it real good with something else? 

If my husband can't or won't put a couple of stitches in it, then we'll do what we can to make sure it's together so it has a chance to heal. I was thinking I could make a firm brace with cardboard, and vet wrap, put a little duct tape on it to help keep it from falling off. 

I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow when we change the bandage.

At least she's acting normal, and doesn't seem like it's bothering her too much. I'd feel 100x worse if she was in noticable discomfort...bad enough knowing it has to hurt  
I wish we didn't have to tag them...I think since they are registered and have their tattoo....they shouldn't need a scrapie!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay bee searching the net. Haven't really found anything. But I am wondering if New Skin Liquid bandage would be worth a shot along with the sterile strips and then vet wrap the ear? I think that might be a better try than my previous suggestion? That away air can get to it a little easier since Duct tape keeps air out.... I can make sort of a support with sticks to help keep the ear from bending.... It's straight down the middle of the ear.

Sorry to go on and on....I'm just so sad and want to make her better ASAP... trying to get my 'plan' together so I know what I need when I go to the store in the morning.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I went to Kroger this morning and picked up some heavy duty waterproof first aid tape, all they had was paint liquid bandage. 
I went to CVS and bought the spray on liquid bandage and the tape they use for post surgery. I think the first aid tape is better... But I wanted to be prepared.

Her ear was already trying to heal closed, but I opened it back up so I could clean it real good, used warm water and a sponge, then iodine. I sprayed liquid bandage in it real good <it will help kill any infection causing bacteria>. I used tape and taped it horizontally around the injury, then cut cardboard to fit over the injury on both sides to keep the ear from bending...and put a thin layer of duct tape over it.

I know it's nasty looking, but here's a picture...










It looked good before I messed with it....

When I take the surgical tape back I'll get some blue kote from the feed store.

Any idea how often I should be checking on it? I didn't use any bandage/pad under the tape. I don't want to mess with it more than I have to so it can heal. I have no doubt it's going to heal closed...WHEW...

We also gave her a cd/t.

Tried to reward her with animal cookies, but the youngsters aren't into treats?!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I think you did a great job with it....Checking it ...maybe every few days to a make sure... it doesn't stink and infection isn't setting in would be OK... if she makes it a week without infection.... I believe she will be OK..... the duct tape area's concerns me ...it doesn't allow air to it....and may infect... I wouldn't pull anything off of her ear right now though... as it may pull the healing and fusing area's apart.... Blue cote is good to use....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! I was worried about duct tape too, but I didnt' see anything else working to keep it together  I didn't put a lot on, and I put cardboard between the injury and the duct tape, so hopefully this works. Praying it works! She seems fine, but I'll keep a close eye on her. It doesn't seem to bother her at all, she acts normal so that's a relief. 

Now I need to talk to the 4-H leader and see if there is any way we can take her scrapie tag with us when we have to have a KY state tag put on her in order for her to be shown. We have to get them tagged next weekend. Good thing that tag can go in the other ear. I just don't want to have to put the scrapie tag in for at least another week or two so her ear has a chance to heal before we mess with tagging it again. Good thing is we should be able to tag it up above the injury. Wish we didn't have to have those darned tags  I'll have to tattoo her ear again later too - have to do it horizontally though... I'm going to double check but the first show I don't think she has to have tattoo ID just the tags... I think if no infection sets in then she should be okay for the show, it's in 4 weeks. If not...she can tag along for the ride


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Super glue, seriously. You will have to reapply it probably twice a day. First apply it between the two raw ends and stick them together, then coat the outside with superglue on both sides. It was used by trauma surgeons in vietnam and today they use a "high tech" version called Dermabond. I have used it on a deep cut to my husband's thumb. No scar. It works as well as stitches with the exception of needing to reapply a couple of times daily (only if flaking off).
I would not wrap it with anything. It will heal quicker with air to it, and also less risk of infection without it being warm and moist. :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was thinking super glue, and wasn't sure! So thanks! I will pick some up today, unless I have some in the cabinet, and have my husband help me.

I was trying to find something similar to it/dermabond but nothing over the counter that I could find. They used dermabond on my son when he cut his head and it worked great! 

I also worry about the ear being wrapped. And tried to make it as 'airy' as possible with one layer of duct tape... But hard to do with cardboard and duct tape. I didn't know another way to keep the ear from bending because it's right along that middle crease.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam! I was worried about duct tape too, but I didnt' see anything else working to keep it together  I didn't put a lot on, and I put cardboard between the injury and the duct tape, so hopefully this works. Praying it works! She seems fine, but I'll keep a close eye on her. It doesn't seem to bother her at all, she acts normal so that's a relief.
> 
> Now I need to talk to the 4-H leader and see if there is any way we can take her scrapie tag with us when we have to have a KY state tag put on her in order for her to be shown. We have to get them tagged next weekend. Good thing that tag can go in the other ear. I just don't want to have to put the scrapie tag in for at least another week or two so her ear has a chance to heal before we mess with tagging it again. Good thing is we should be able to tag it up above the injury. Wish we didn't have to have those darned tags  I'll have to tattoo her ear again later too - have to do it horizontally though... I'm going to double check but the first show I don't think she has to have tattoo ID just the tags... I think if no infection sets in then she should be okay for the show, it's in 4 weeks. If not...she can tag along for the ride


Your welcome...

I pray she heals as well...I worry about putting on the super glue on it... 
here is a link on it...yes they have used it for holding skin together but it states also that


> Is it safe to use ordinary household cyanoacrylate glue as a medical glue? According to Reference 7, most cyanoacrylate glues not designed specifically for medical use are formulated from methyl-2-cyanoacrylate, since it produces the strongest bond. Not only can such glues irritate the skin, during polymerization they can generate significant heat, to the point of causing skin burns. I gather this is a problem only if a large area of skin is affected. But to err on the side of safety, you should tell your brother-in-law he should only use medically-approved glue, not the ordinary kind. And always be careful using it--I know families are supposed to stick together, but there are limits.


http://www.straightdope.com/columns/rea ... in-vietnam

If she is healing ...I would just put the blue kote on it and let it get air no wrapping it.... the more you mess with her.. the chances grow...that she may fight you...or may accidentally rip her ear apart....it should be starting to seal..together now...and looks good...just make sure... the first aide tape stays on... and all that is supporting it.. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions, so greatly appreciated! We'll check it this afternoon, and if it's healing closed, we'll just take the duct tape off, use popcicle sticks horizontally, and keep the first aid tape on. We have vet wrap so I was thinking we could wrap it with that, and maybe have a thin later of duct tape at the top to help keep the vet wrap from slipping? Hard to explain, but I'm imagining it would work much better. It'll be warm today, and especially tomorrow - it was in the 60s, going to be in upper 70s today and 80s tomorrow. 
I can get blue kote tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome again... :hug: 

If everything is sticking together still I'd leave it be...
If the duct tape isn't actually on her wound... she should be OK...I'd leave it there... No ...don't wrap it with the vet wrap...no air will get to it...making it sweat and then it may get infected......


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree with the blue kote, that stuff is gold! I've used it for years with the horses (and now on the goats) and not only does it prevent infection but it keeps the bugs off.
And Pam is right, the superglue can irritate the skin. It actually doesn't look bad at all from the picture, like it's healing. To superglue you'd have to reopen it and then it may not heal properly at this point. If it's staying closed I would also leave it alone and get plenty of air to it. :hug: Poor girl, and hope she heals quickly!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I took the bandage off this evening. I cleaned the inside of the ear with iodine, but did not remove the tape on the outside as it's stuck pretty good and from what I could see it looked good on that side. I took the inside off. It has white goo which I am thinking is tissue? Doesn't look infected, but it's not as healed as I had hoped it would be.

I cut some popcicle sticks in half put them horizontally after putting a few pieces of tape over the injury to help keep it together. The popcicle sticks I hope will help keep the ear from bending so it stays together... I did use 2 pieces of vetrap this evening to hold it all in place. I plan on taking that off tomorrow morning, I'll get pictures. 
I'm hoping tomorrow I can possible just wrap it with the first aid tape and leave it be. I'll get some blue kote tomorrow when I go to town.

She's such a sweetie...darned shame this happened to her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It has white goo which I am thinking is tissue? Doesn't look infected, but it's not as healed as I had hoped it would be.


 does it stink?

The more air it gets the better.... so don't wrap it to much... :wink:

Praying she will heal well.... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

As always I appreciate it Pam! 

Her ear is mending together, probably no where near as nice if it were stitched, but it's holding together now.

No odor, that was the first thing I checked when I unwrapped it earlier today.

I finished her first body clipping earlier, and after I was finished I unwrapped it, put Wound-Kote on both sides. I left it unwrapped, the only thing on it is the 3 pieces of tape on the inside of the ear.

Here are pics:


















I didn't like wrapping it but felt it needed support until it started growing back together.

This afternoon I'll spray it again and take that tape off.

She acts just fine, and doesn't seem to be bothered by her ear unless someone is messing with it.

EDITED TO ADD: That black stuff on her ear isn't blood - it's ink from when we tattooed right before tagging... It got all over her ear when I was trying to get the bleeding to stop...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking really good.....glad there isn't any foul smell.... :hi5: :thumb: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! Yeah I was real worried never seeing an injury like this and seeing the white stuff in there...checked for smell, it was fine, so I figured it was just healing flesh. I had forgotten to mention one reason I kept her ear wrapped last night is because when we started on her body clip we didn't want any hair getting into it. But ran out of daylight so I wasn't able to finish her up until today. She's back in the woods browsing with the herd now... And now, being a worrier I am trying to stay calm <will she snag her ear on something? Will something poke it? etc. etc.>. No wonder I have gray hairs LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ugg....I don't know if I'd let her in the woods right now...eek...you are right... she may get it caught on something and that would be horrible...If it was me.... I'd keep her away from any snagging objects...until healed or at least close to it..... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam, I am with you, that has me worried. RIght now she is in the open part of the woods, I am going to let my husband know she has to stay put or come back into the pen. I have enough to worry about just keeping it clean and treated so it can heal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Her ear has opened up/split in a couple of places, but it's healing. Just leave it alone? I'm thinking it will eventually grow together? We had a doe that I bought last summer - they tagged her ear right before we brought her home since she broke her previous tag. Anyway, it got infected even after me cleaning it, so I just cut it out. It was a HUGE hole too and closed up quickly, just has a tiny scar... Hoping this will happen for her too! I am using the blu Kote 2x a day. It's very warm and humid today, so the flying pests are in full force - flies aren't too terrible but all the other ones are! Don't see anything bothering her though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Her ear has opened up/split in a couple of places, but it's healing. Just leave it alone? I'm thinking it will eventually grow together? We had a doe that I bought last summer - they tagged her ear right before we brought her home since she broke her previous tag. Anyway, it got infected even after me cleaning it, so I just cut it out. It was a HUGE hole too and closed up quickly, just has a tiny scar... Hoping this will happen for her too! I am using the blu Kote 2x a day. It's very warm and humid today, so the flying pests are in full force - flies aren't too terrible but all the other ones are! Don't see anything bothering her though.


 Oh no...yes leave it alone.... as long as a big majority of it is closed that is good... 
I have also seen tagged ears holes close so there is that 50/50 chance there.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's not bleeding or anything, but definitely there was a split going on. I'll check it again when they come back from browsing, and maybe after it cools off this evening I'll put a piece of first aid tape on it just to help put it back together. IMO it was looking good this morning, so that's a relief.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I checked her ear this afternoon, looked good but was healing seperated on the bottom towards the middle of the ear. So...I made a support with first aid tape, a popcicle stick and some duct tape. The popcicle sticks run horizontally over the first aid tape, and the duct tape was torn into thin pieces and placed over the first aid tape. It's as open as can be for air...I just hope this helps keep her ear together as it should be fine if it stays together...

Oh the drama...continues...

Why is it when things are good...they are really good...but when things start to go downhill it hits in a rush and doesn't seem to let up? sheesh...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya....only time will tell..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I am a believer in Neosporin. When we used to brand our horses, the vet told me not to put anything on it and it would heal in a few weeks. The brands got all hard and crust, so I slathered Neo on them and they healed up in a couple of days! My Grand Champion Bluetick came home a few weeks back with her ear ripped like your doe, but it was all infected and green goop oozing.....packed it full of Neo, and it was healed up in a few days. It was REALLY nasty, too!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I do have some neosporin in the first aid kit


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Her ear is trying to heal with a split  Weather is cooling off a lot again now, so I am going to clean it really good tomorrow and bandage it so hopefully we can get it healing closed. It looked fine when I had it bandaged the first time...if it hadn't been for the heat... Looks like we'll be in the 50's for the next few days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

At this point... it may not go back together in those spots.....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well so much for leaving it alone, she pulled it back open.... I pulled all the scab off so I got raw flesh, cleaned it, and taped it together real good. Fingers crossed. 
It's MUCH cooler out, so no worries about it getting hot and sweaty.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I know that this is old post but ........... a friend of mine was tagging her goat's and the same thing happened all except it went all the way down the ear (alpine) She is currently in milk and not producing the normal amount of milk ....... it was healing up nicely but she must have rubbed it on something and now it's looking kinda nasty. Should we give her a shot of penicillan???? theres no puss and it doesnt stink!! cleaning it 3 time's daily or as needed and allowing air to get to it .......... Should we wrap it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How old is the injury?

I would clean it up...if it doesn't smell nasty then.. I wouldn't start antibiotics unless you feel it is infected...Is there any redness or swelling?

No...don't wrap it...it will trap in bacteria...clean it up really good and put blue spray on it ....no need to clean it 3 times a day...give it time to dry and heal... spray it 1x a day... no need to scrub it ..just spray it...for a few days with the blue spray... keep the flies off of it......and see if it heals up...any indication of infection at all.. start the antibiotics...and clean up the area.... other than that ...it should heal on it's own... :wink: 







HoosierShadow...how is your Does ear...did it heal OK...?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you it happened early last week, was healing nice and she decided to rub it on something???? But her milk production is way low  It is red and look's irritated


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Things itch when it is healing ...clean it up if it has any dirt ect and put the blue spray on it... I would say... put on one of those elizabethan collars... :wink: then she can't scratch...or rub....but ...I never used one but... that came to mind... http://petprojectblog.com/?s=elizabethan+collar

Milk production is low...how much grain and what kind of hay are you feeding?


----------

